# [emerge] probleme avec pango [resolu]

## donald7

bonjour,

j'essaye de faire mes mises à jour avec emerge -aDNtuv world (71 ebuilds ! vive les vacances ...) et je me plante lamentablement sur pango que je ne connais même pas. Apparemment pango s'occupe de la mise en forme de texte au format international   :Confused:   :Confused: 

je voudrais simplement retrouver ma machine telle qu'elle marchait aux petits ognons en juillet dernier     :Embarassed: 

J'ai relancé un emerge -aDNtuv world qui s'est replanté au même endroit et  j'aimerais bien comprendre d'où vient mon problème (google n'est pas mon ami   :Wink:   )

merci

```

!!! ERROR: x11-libs/pango-1.16.5 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1638:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 985:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1328:   Called gnome2_src_compile

  gnome2.eclass, line 71:   Called die

!!! compile failure

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.16.5/temp/build.log'.

```

----------

## YetiBarBar

Salut,

L'erreur est plus haut ... Une dizaine de ligne à peu près ...

----------

## Nah

Hmmm, t'as du avoir la MAJ de expat ??

Si oui, un coup de :

```
revdep-rebuild -X --library libexpat.so.0
```

 devrait régler le problème. (si ça vient de là)

----------

## donald7

voila le log de mon erreur plus complet  que précédemment. Effectivement ça a l'air de venir de libexpat. 

J'essaye la manip proposé

```
make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.16.5/work/pango-1.16.5/modules/tibetan'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.16.5/work/pango-1.16.5/modules'

Writing a pango.modules file to use with tests/examples.

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.16.5/work/pango-1.16.5/pango/.libs/lt-pango-querymodules: error while loading shared libraries: libexpat.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

make[3]: *** [pango.modules] Error 127

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.16.5/work/pango-1.16.5/modules'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.16.5/work/pango-1.16.5/modules'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.16.5/work/pango-1.16.5'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: x11-libs/pango-1.16.5 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1638:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 985:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1328:   Called gnome2_src_compile

  gnome2.eclass, line 71:   Called die

!!! compile failure

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.16.5/temp/build.log'.
```

----------

## donald7

bon, je vais de probleme en probleme.

J'ai fait un revdep-rebuild -X --library libexpat.so.0 et j'obtiens une erreur.  :Crying or Very sad: 

Apparemment portage me demande d'installer kdelibs mais j'aimerais savoir quand même si revdep-rebuild -X --library libexpat.so.0 était la solution a mon probleme avec pango   :Confused: 

un avis ? merci

donald

```
checking if Qt needs -ljpeg... no

checking for rpath... yes

checking for KDE... libraries /usr/kde/3.5/lib, headers /usr/kde/3.5/include

checking if UIC has KDE plugins available... no

configure: error: you need to install kdelibs first.

!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/net-nntp/klibido-0.2.5/work/klibido-0.2.5/config.log

!!! ERROR: net-nntp/klibido-0.2.5 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1638:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 985:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  klibido-0.2.5.ebuild, line 43:   Called kde_src_compile

  kde.eclass, line 170:   Called kde_src_compile 'all'

  kde.eclass, line 340:   Called kde_src_compile 'myconf' 'configure' 'make'

  kde.eclass, line 322:   Called econf '--disable-debug' '--with-x' '--enable-mitshm' '--without-xinerama' '--with-qt-dir=/usr/qt/3' '--enable-mt' '--with-qt-libraries=/usr/qt/3/lib' '--disable-dependency-tracking' '--disable-debug' '--without-debug' '--without-arts' '--with-extra-includes=/usr/kde/3.5/include' '--with-extra-libs=/usr/kde/3.5/lib'

  ebuild.sh, line 586:   Called die

!!! econf failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-nntp/klibido-0.2.5/temp/build.log'.

revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages

you have the following choices:

- if emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild

    or

- use -X or --package-names as first argument (trys to rebuild package, not exact

  ebuild)

    or

- set ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~<your platform>" and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask

  (and remove /root/.revdep-rebuild_77938876.5_order to be evaluated again)

    or

- modify the above emerge command and run it manually

    or

- compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually, remove temporary files and

  try again (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

To remove temporary files, please run:

rm /root/.revdep-rebuild*.?_*

gentoo 
```

----------

## bivittatus

 *Quote:*   

> configure: error: you need to install kdelibs first.

 

Tu as peut-être un bout de solution juste là...?

----------

## Nah

```
revdep-rebuild -X --library libexpat.so.0
```

La commande proviens de l'ebuild d'expat:

 *Quote:*   

> Please note that the soname of the library changed!
> 
> If you are upgrading from a previous version you need
> 
> to fix dynamic linking inconsistencies by executing:
> ...

 

Je trouve bizzare qu'il te demande d'installer un autre paquet, normalement revdep-rebuild ne recompile que les paquets qui sont cassé... Il demande pas d'en installer.   :Confused: Last edited by Nah on Mon Aug 27, 2007 8:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## donald7

 *bivittatus wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   configure: error: you need to install kdelibs first. 
> 
> Tu as peut-être un bout de solution juste là...?

 

oui, j'ai bien vu mais en remontant en arrière dans la chaine de mes problèmes je voudrais savoir si revdep-rebuild -X --library libexpat.so.0 qui entraine un emerge de 16 ebuilds est bien la solution à mon problème avec libexpat, pour éviter de partir dans une mauvaise direction.   :Wink: 

```
/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.16.5/work/pango-1.16.5/pango/.libs/lt-pango-querymodules: error while loading shared libraries: libexpat.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory 
```

quand penses tu ?   :Confused: 

donald

----------

## l_arbalette

j'ai eu un problème similaire : en faisant la mise à jour d'expat, ça m'a tout cassé (à priori, tout le monde a le problème : donc on va dire que c'est "normal" : il faut bel et bien faire le revdep-rebuild)

Et quand j'ai voulu faire un revdep-rebuild, ça plantait en permanence, un peu comme toi (sauf que pango a fonctionné, mais j'ai fait des emerge avant...)

La seule façon que j'ai trouvé pour réussir à corriger ce satané problème a été de procéder dans cet ordre :

-> emerge -1 gettext XML-Parser 

-> emerge fontconfig

-> emerge pango

-> emerge gtk+

-> emerge kdelibs

-> re-compiler tous les paquets liés à KDE (qui est mon gestionnaire de bureau) qui sont proposés par revdep-rebuild  dans le fichier /root/.revdep-rebuild-jenesaisplusquelnuméro-status ou quelquechose comme ça

-> supprimer dans le fichier /root/.revdep-rebuild-jenesaisplusquelnuméro-status les paquets en question

-> relancer revdep-rebuild (et là, ça a marché)

Je ne sais pas si ça t'aidera, mais après 2 jours de galère, c'est la procédure qui a fonctionné chez moi.

Bon courage,

----------

## l_arbalette

une précision : la particularité de mon problème vient peut-être également du fait que j'avais en parallèle un upgrade de KDE 3.5.5 vers KDE 3.5.7. J'ai du recompiler tous les paquets cassés à cause d'expat de KDE 3.5.5, puis ensuite seulement faire la mise à jour en 3.5.7....

----------

## luteola

salut, 

je rebondit sur ce post. j'ai le même genre d'erreur à cause de ce fichu libexpat.so.0.

J'ai bien tenté la commande

```
revdep-rebuild -X --library libexpat.so.0
```

mais elle s'interromp lorsqu'il tente de me recompiler Qt. 

```
/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning libexpat.so.0, needed by /usr/lib64/libfontconfig.so, not found (try using -rpath or -rpath-link)

/usr/lib64/libfontconfig.so: référence indéfinie vers « XML_SetElementHandler »

/usr/lib64/libfontconfig.so: référence indéfinie vers « XML_SetDoctypeDeclHandler »

/usr/lib64/libfontconfig.so: référence indéfinie vers « XML_ParserFree »

/usr/lib64/libfontconfig.so: référence indéfinie vers « XML_SetCharacterDataHandler »

/usr/lib64/libfontconfig.so: référence indéfinie vers « XML_ErrorString »

/usr/lib64/libfontconfig.so: référence indéfinie vers « XML_ParseBuffer »

/usr/lib64/libfontconfig.so: référence indéfinie vers « XML_ParserCreate »

/usr/lib64/libfontconfig.so: référence indéfinie vers « XML_SetUserData »

/usr/lib64/libfontconfig.so: référence indéfinie vers « XML_GetErrorCode »

/usr/lib64/libfontconfig.so: référence indéfinie vers « XML_GetBuffer »

/usr/lib64/libfontconfig.so: référence indéfinie vers « XML_GetCurrentLineNumber »

collect2: ld a retourné 1 code d'état d'exécution

make[3]: *** [../../../bin/uic] Erreur 1

make[3]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r3/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/tools/designer/uic »

make[2]: *** [sub-uic] Erreur 2

make[2]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r3/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/tools/designer »

make[1]: *** [sub-designer] Erreur 2

make[1]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r3/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/tools »

make: *** [sub-tools] Erreur 2

!!! ERROR: x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r3 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1638:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 985:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  qt-3.3.8-r3.ebuild, line 214:   Called die

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r3/temp/build.log'.
```

Et si j'essaye de compiler kdelibs comme conseillé, il me demande de compiler Qt avant   :Evil or Very Mad: . Par ailleurs, impossible de démarrer KDE, qui me signale que KDEinit est absent. Je suppose que c'est lié car si je fais un startx, je vois dans les messages qui lui faut ce lib.expat machin chose...

je précise que mon portage est à jour, et qu'une màj globale commence par vouloir m'upgrader Qt....

vos idées sont les bienvenues !

merci.

a+

----------

## kwenspc

Hum tu dois avoir le soucis avec dev-perl/XML-Parser (il me semble) mets ce paquet à jour et retente Qt.

----------

## luteola

salut

j'ai re-emergé ce package. rien n'y fait, toujours la même erreur. avec sous sans revdep-rebuild. 

merci pour ton aide. si t'as d'autres idées, je les prend aussi, je sais plus quoi faire. a part reinstaller, mais franchement... beurk

a+

----------

## l_arbalette

 *luteola wrote:*   

> j'ai re-emergé ce package. rien n'y fait, toujours la même erreur. avec sous sans revdep-rebuild. 
> 
> 

 

Comme ton erreur, c'est :

```
/usr/lib64/libfontconfig.so: référence indéfinie vers « XML_SetDoctypeDeclHandler »
```

je parierai qu'il faut aussi que tu re-emerge fontconfig juste après XML Parser. Et ensuite, tu retentes...

En gros :

emerge dev-perl/XML-Parser

emerge media-libs/fontconfig

emerge ce que tu veux....

(normalement, il faut aussi faire emerge pango et emerge gettext d'après ce que j'ai lu un peu partout)

----------

## luteola

dans le mille !

c'est quand même bizarre. Si Qt a besoin de tel ou tel package, pourquoi Portage te force pas à l'installer avant ???

enfin bref, merci beaucoup, je vais pouvoir arreter ce chroot à partir d'une suse qui commençait à m'enerver sévère. 

en ce qui me concerne, c'est résolu, mais comme c'est pas mon topic....

a+

----------

## l_arbalette

 *luteola wrote:*   

> en ce qui me concerne, c'est résolu, mais comme c'est pas mon topic....
> 
> a+

 

Il me semble que donald7 pourrait sans doute résoudre son problème de la même façon.....à lui de nous dire où il en est   :Wink: 

----------

## VikingB

Je suis dans les mêmes problèmes cités ci-dessus et mêmes symptômes (pango, libexpat, passage kde 3.5.5 à 3.5.7 ...) . Une mise à jour après 3 mois de calme et ce fut le bordel. Depuis 4 jours je compile en tenant compte des avis ci-dessus et je n'ai pas encore fini. En fait tout le système est à recompiler pratiquement .. et à remettre en ordre : l'imprimante USB ne fonctionne plus, les pilotes pwc de ma webcam ont disparu . J'ai recompilé le nouveau noyau , plus de son .... Bref , pas heureux . 

Et php5 refuse de s'installer . Je mets un sujet séparé à ce propos.

----------

## l_arbalette

oui, j'ai mis du temps à m'en sortir aussi....et beaucoup de paquets à recompiler également (essentiellement mes paquets KDE)

D'autres ont eu apparemment plus de chance (en nombre de paquets)....je ne comprend pas trop pourquoi, mais bon...

Bon courage !

----------

## donald7

 *l_arbalette wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il me semble que donald7 pourrait sans doute résoudre son problème de la même façon.....à lui de nous dire où il en est  

 

j'ai finis ma mise à jour et tout roule. XML-Parser m'a donné des soucis par contre j'ai pas eu de problème avec fontconfig.

Il est vrai que cette mise à jour vers KDE3.5.7 a été un peu pénible, surtout pour un retour de vacances   :Wink: 

je trouve que portage n'a pas été très performant sur cette mise à jour   :Confused: 

donald7

----------

## l_arbalette

Cool ! C'est nickel.

 *donald7 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> je trouve que portage n'a pas été très performant sur cette mise à jour  
> 
> donald7

 

Je suis d'accord avec toi (bien que portage n'y soit probablement pas pour grand chose). C'est la 1ère fois que je suis autant planté lors d'une mise à jour !

----------

